# What's your dog preference?



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

I'd always been a lab man. Loved the labs.
Got married and am now a Chihuahua guy. To make it worse they're 'toy' Chihuahuas.
We've got two (inherited from the wife). They won't fetch but they'll let you know their thoughts every hour. 
Never thought I'd say this but love those little demons.


----------



## joker25 (Aug 18, 2010)

I like all dogs, but prefer Rottweilers or Labs (have 2 male rotties now), the best dog I ever had was a black lab that lived until he was almost 17 years old!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm kind fond of Cairn Terriers.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

American Bulldogs, Pit, Dogo....


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Momma and the girls have a JRT that's pretty cool but I'm a Catahoula kinda guy.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Malinois


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Smooth-hair border collie


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Sheltie!


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I too prefer labs but I have to say I'm stuck on pugs now since we got one 2 years ago. I love that little doggie. However, when there is work that needs to get down (retrieving birds) I can always count on my lab.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Catahoula/Cur


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

RRbohemian said:


> However, when there is work that needs to get down (retrieving birds) I can always count on my lab.


I agree. Mine's out mowing the lawn right now.


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

Rottis


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Labs, anything else is just a dog.


----------



## MRCustom (Oct 3, 2011)

We adopted one last year I've really come to like....she's a Sharpei, Lab, pitt mix and just a beautiful big smart dog.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Boykin Spaniels

they'll retrieve everything from doves to armadillos


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Catahoula for me!


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

Mastiffs, they are a real good dog. I have two a bullmastiff and a English . right now my English is laying her head on my lap sleeping.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

been around labs since i was little.
always loved their goofy, playful demeanor.


----------



## ihart (May 21, 2010)

It's boxers for us they love kids and hate cats

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Lab...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

When I was young and obsessed with chasing the quackers...always had two Labs.. As the 'mileage' stacked up on me...now it's Dachshunds.. Love the little boogers.. almost impossible to train...got a mind of their own and you ain't changing it. Helluva watch dog, though. Got a bark like a German Shepherd..and barks at EVERYTHING..LOL...

Here's Hiedi...my present 'watchdog'..ON DUTY..and AT THE READY...:rotfl:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> I agree. Mine's out mowing the lawn right now.


Have you been up all night smoking that chit again?


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Labs... I've have a few over the years, and they are the best dogs around kids


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

Australian Shepherd without a doubt.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

ihart said:


> It's boxers for us they love kids and hate cats
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Yep, Boxers are cool dogs, that's all we had when I was growing up. And your right, they do indeed have issues with cats! LOL!


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

English mastiff. We have a female english and a male blue heeler and a male mastweiller


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

German Shorthair Pointers for our family


----------



## kcbrockett (Aug 25, 2006)

Hullahopper said:


> Yep, Boxers are cool dogs, that's all we had when I was growing up. And your right, they do indeed have issues with cats! LOL!


Yepppp always loved them boxers, perfect with kids, but still likes to protect the owner, have on now hes almost 8 but still will jump at the chance to chase a squirrel or a cat.Hell if anyone says squirrel hes lookin everywhere for one as hes caught 2 in his lifetime...hes been one of the best dogs I ever had ...even really calm for a boxer! The wife loves her Cocker Spaniel though!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Hands down, rescued is my favorite.


----------



## jebatu (May 22, 2006)

You Mean there is Something other than a Lab


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

I like working dogs. The bullmastiff in particular. Mutts are cool too.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Blue Lacy for me, State Dog of Texas!:cheers:


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Labs and Vizslas, we've always had at least one of each.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Mont said:


> Hands down, rescued is my favorite.


My mom is nuts for rescue Goldens. Has 2. She brings them in and does whatever it takes to get them right. Her latest one was an older dog, had worms and major hearing infection issues. She picked him b/c she knew no one else would take him. She put him on worm meds and sent him to the vet about his ears.

Poor old man, it was so bad the vet had to basically drill everything in his ears out it was so bad.

Darn good dog. And just as happy as if he were a new born with a new life.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Goldens, but when I get my pup, its gonna be a Boykin.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Boston terriers for us, we have three with a batch in the oven that will be done shortly.


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

jebatu said:


> You Mean there is Something other than a Lab


And they come in 2 colors, black and wrong!

Bob`


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

Dachshund and mastiffs








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Bob Keyes said:


> And they come in 2 colors, black and wrong!
> 
> Bob`


you are the quannel x of the dog world.:slimer:


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

Goldens,From hunting stock....

Although my son just got a little Blue Healer rescue dog. Very, very smart pup. He's learned to retrieve by watching the Golden work bumpers!


----------



## FearNoFish (May 22, 2005)

Chow-Chow and Chow mixes, preferably a rescue. You will not find a more loyal, protective or dedicated friend in your life.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Shepherds and Boxers for us.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

I have 2 German shorthaired pointers and the miniature dauchaund has two people


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Aussies and Heelers. And the occasional unwedded mother


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

Texican89 said:


> Catahoula/Cur


X a bunch.

Otherwise; a 'Sooner'.  C2


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Black lab!!!! 100%


----------



## rattler (Feb 20, 2006)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Boston terriers for us, we have three with a batch in the oven that will be done shortly.


I've always been partial to Boston's myself. Had them when I was a kid growing up as well as, a great Lab. Had to put my last Boston down in March of 2011 and couldn't find a replacement that I liked. Found a Mt. Feist that has been a wonderful replacement but I will always be a Boston fan.

Daisy Mae Nov 30, 1999-March 10, 2011
































Ginger Lynn Feb 3, 2011


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

Mutt! Like me.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

**** chaser said:


> Aussies and Heelers. And the occasional unwedded mother


Come on, You don't care if she's wedded as long as hubby's out of town!:slimer::rotfl:


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

I've owned Boxers for the last 40 years.


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

Big dogs. French Mastiff, German Shepherd.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Mutts, too many animals get put down each day to get picky..

but I don't really care for kick dogs..

a


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Labs for me. This is my 10 year old and my 1.5 year old going after a dummy. The pup has speed but the "old man" outsmarts him most of the time...LOL


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Standard Poodle or any type of Poodle-Smartest dog I've ever had-Great with our horses & excellent hunters-No shedding or odor-Have to have a buzz every 5/6 wks. in this climate.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Present time.....love my healer and catahoula

Back in the day.... Any good ole walker **** dog


----------



## hooknbullet2 (Jan 17, 2006)

Vizsla


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

We're an APBT family. Skylar is our oldest (she's 13 years old), and we've got a pit/boxer mix (Tyson) that's 4, and our newest pup (Diesel) is a blue/white APBT. He's 13 months old...and a punk, but we love them all.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Boykin Spaniels can do it all! Show dog and flush/retrieve any thing! This is 
Rose with doves she retrieved at 4 months. She is my wife Champion showdog also! She's a year old today!


----------



## scend irie (Oct 28, 2011)

Love'em all.
Currently have a lab, a red heeler, and a Braque Francais.
(can't figure ou how to post pics from iPad but have a dog album on my public profile)


----------



## gvmtcheez (Dec 14, 2011)

I love all rescue dogs, this is my catahoula and 3 legged shepard mix 3 years ago.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I can't stop laughing looking at that Spaniel with the Armadillo in its mouth! LMAO! German Shorthair Pointers were my favorite. I got married and Mr. Man my (our) Shih Tzu is my bud. CF?


----------



## scend irie (Oct 28, 2011)

ComeFrom? said:


> I can't stop laughing looking at that Spaniel with the Armadillo in its mouth! LMAO! German Shorthair Pointers were my favorite. I got married and Mr. Man my (our) Shih Tzu is my bud. CF?


Mr. Man's got shoes. LOL


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Labs are awesome, so are Irish setters.
I'm very partial to Brittanys. Mine has turned out to be a fantastic family pet.


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Labs and Vizslas


----------



## oc_steve (Oct 5, 2006)

Fish Specialist said:


> Catahoula for me!
> View attachment 520954


Me too!!


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Our sheltie, Bandit, was a free to a good home dog. We got him when he was 8 months old and he passed away last year at 16. He was such a major part of raising my boys - being a herder, he always was watching them.


----------



## schmitty (May 16, 2006)

I've got 3 Bostons and a Boston for a grand dog. Also have a lab for a grand dog. My favorites.


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

*dogs*

All my life, had mostly mutts. Have a cocker span. and Aus. Shepherd now. Both smart as heck. Before that, had Rat terrier. Best doggone squirrel dog I ever had.


----------



## jcorkysgirl (Aug 6, 2012)

Bullmastiffs-I have two


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

We have two...a lab and a German Shepherd. Love 'me both!


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

german shepards


----------



## verylon (Aug 19, 2012)

Boxers are the only way to go. This is my K-9 partner (even if a 16 might fit better)


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

scend irie said:


> Mr. Man's got shoes. LOL


You oughtta' see him in his sunglasses. He has two pair.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

ComeFrom? said:


> I can't stop laughing looking at that Spaniel with the Armadillo in its mouth!
> 
> Camo has a hard hate for the dillos, he loves to hear them crunch when he catches one!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

We have a Yorkie and a Papillon. They're both great dogs. My wife rescued the Papillon, by accident. He's the best natured dog I've ever had.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

I prefer American made. Chesapeake Bay Retriever.


----------



## Rotate (Mar 7, 2011)

German Shepherds have always been great for my family. Very protective and very smart.

We currently have a shepherd and a shepherd/lab mix and no longer leave pumpkins unattended outside during Halloween!


----------



## El Trucha Rey (Jul 29, 2012)

Amstaff's. Great dogs


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

Labs and Dobermans


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

Great danes for me. absolutely love them, giant teddy bears to kids and protective but not overly protective of the whole family. cable guys came to do some work the other day and she stayed between my wife and 15 m/o daughter and the repair man the whole time no matter what. wife wants a "lap" dog and im not ready to entertain that idea yet.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

2 Smooth Coat Border Collies, 1 Blue Heeler, 1 Black Lab.............And all of them play Frisbee


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Do they have their own frisbees? Ownership issues?
Curious, I have one tennis ball dog n a Frisbee dog (soft one, she's pushing 14) and a little one that sometimes amuses us by chasing a,lil ball..

A

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Excellent Photogaphy.*

Some beautiful dogs plus outstanding photography. I do like it! C2


----------



## tha bum (Oct 1, 2009)

Walkers, I loved to here them run I miss the days of running dogs, Didnt matter if it was a rabbit , **** , pigs or a deer. I just liked to listen to them trail and run.


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

flat trout said:


> australian shepherd without a doubt.


 nice,very nice!!!!


----------



## scruffiest1 (Nov 7, 2005)

labs & mutts


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

boxers for me


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

I currently have two Weimaraners. I have had dogs all of my life and these two are my favorites by far!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk...doing what I do.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

No issues but I try and play one at a time. We have about 100 frisbee's since we order custom ones.



lordbater said:


> Do they have their own frisbees? Ownership issues?
> Curious, I have one tennis ball dog n a Frisbee dog (soft one, she's pushing 14) and a little one that sometimes amuses us by chasing a,lil ball..
> 
> A
> ...


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

I love the long haired Border Collies, the smartest and most trainable dogs in the world!...Waymore


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Angler 1 said:


> No issues but I try and play one at a time. We have about 100 frisbee's since we order custom ones.


the soft one floats, we're on our way to the beach right now to make sure it floats, again.. 

may even get a line wet..
sunset, and mosquitoes..
hope she packed the off.

a


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Labs all the way mine is my baby and best friend. Take him everywhere I possibly can.


----------



## tmcmillin (Apr 17, 2012)

*Our soft spots...*

Our second Boston. GREAT with a stray cat we adopted. Been there done that with big dog, had a Rott/Ridgeback, back in college and as young adult. No room for big dog anyway.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Minature Yorkie! Yea, she's tough!


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

these are good dogs.....


----------



## jason_mfp1 (Feb 3, 2008)

The vet says she is a lacy and pitt mix. Not sure what she is she was a rescure. Had her since she was a pup.


----------



## FISHSTICK (Sep 3, 2005)

Yorkshire Terriers and mutts


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Mont said:


> Hands down, rescued is my favorite.


 Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

APBT


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

*Dogs*

In the last 30 years I've had a Lab/Irish Setter mix, an Irish Setter/Doberman mix, English Pointer, Weimaraner (obviously) and Dalmatian. All except Danielle (the Weim) were rescues. When we lost both Daisy & Danielle in March, we swore no more dogs for at least 2 years. HA!!! Memorial weekend, along came "Jake the Stray from Baffin Bay" a Catahoula Cur. A week later he was home with us and we couldn't be happier. We are definitely "Hound People". Any combination is cool with us, but I gotta say I am gaining a great respect for this Catahoula. He is one Awesome Dog!!


----------



## hammerin'fish (May 22, 2009)

Boxers here. Rescue from Lone star Boxer rescue


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm a dog lover... I prefer big working dogs. Had all kinds growing up... Saint Bernards, Great Dane, Pit mix, Mutts, and now I'm on my second Rottweiler. The dog I have now is out of Germany and I raised him right from a pup. Trained him from the get go and he's the most loving, gentle and a awesome watch dog for the house... Loves kids and other dogs! His name is Tonka...

Rott's have a good personality... Watchful and only barks when it's needed. There's one thing I can't stand and that's a yepping dog! I even like little dogs, but only if they're well behaved and don't f'ing bark...


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

bigtek said:


> I'm a dog lover... I prefer big working dogs. Had all kinds growing up... Saint Bernards, Great Dane, Pit mix, Mutts, and now I'm on my second Rottweiler. The dog I have now is out of Germany and I raised him right from a pup. Trained him from the get go and he's the most loving, gentle and a awesome watch dog for the house... Loves kids and other dogs! His name is Tonka...
> 
> Rott's have a good personality... Watchful and only barks when it's needed. There's one thing I can't stand and that's a yepping dog! I even like little dogs, but only if they're well behaved and don't f'ing bark...


can't stand the yippie dogs. Mine bark. (we have a dog door), if a stray, or someone walking/walking with a dog, they will bark, I can tell which is which. If it carries on for more than a minute or so I'll bring them in. The only complaints I've had are from my neighbors dogs, they sometimes confuse mine for my neighbors.. I have to remind them that if MY dogs are barking they might want to take a look, it's probably work looking at..

a


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Poodle. 

They aren't shy about letting you know when it's time to be petted, though. TV can wait.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

Australian Kelpie fan myself, mine's pushing 10 now and still doing great


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Australian Shepards, Border Collies and Whippets.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Today I'm watching 

Labradoodle- dog sitting for my sister

9 week old minature schnauzer- puppy sitting for my parents

Minature Schnauzer- ours not really happy about puppy

Curr Mutt- rescued when he was 2 now 7 and 80lbs


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

WE are currently an APBT family, but in the future we will be an adoption family.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

APBT Staffordshire Dogo


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

my chocolate. dropped him off at the trainer yesterday to put a field edge on him, and you can't even believe how much i miss him already!


----------



## jmachou (Aug 31, 2011)

APBT, and Lab's

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Slll


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

POC-
He is getting big and looks great!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks! that's one is a few weeks old, he's almost 50 pounds now!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

i was raised around labs, had labs, and thought i'd want nothing but labs. then i found a little German Wirehaired Pointer and a year later rescued another one and wow!!! i'm still a lab man!!! haha, these dogs are awesome but just a crazy breed! i run them, train them, play with them till i'm beat and they still come back for more! let them in the house? forget about it! they've got to sniff the whole place every time to make sure there is nothing new for them to get into... i miss lazy labs... good thing is, these pups are only a year, so they've got plenty of time to learn and mellow out


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

Jack Russell Terrier runs my house. 
I can put horse feed in a bowl and he will back down a hungry horse from its food. He is a hunter and has killed racoon, opossum, multiple cats, been skunked 5x, and will work an armadillo into the ground. My best friend and goes everywhere with me.


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

I grew up with German Shepards. From the 1980's - 2005, I bred, raised, trained, & competed with Labs (took my last dog to the 05 Master National). I still have him (and his mom).

But my next dog (this fall) will be out of this guy:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

TxFig said:


> I grew up with German Shepards. From the 1980's - 2005, I bred, raised, trained, & competed with Labs (took my last dog to the 05 Master National). I still have him (and his mom).
> 
> But my next dog (this fall) will be out of this guy:


Nice lookin' dog.


----------



## RobaloSunrise (Jun 10, 2011)

Good dog.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

Labs all the way. I do have a Border Collie too and she's very very smart. Two very different acting dogs though. The lab always wants to be at my feet. The border collie wants to be in the room but in a corner so she can watch the whole room. haha instincts I guess. My lab can be very hard headed at times too.


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

Had lots, and have a German Shepherd and Jack Russel now. The Shepherd and Rott are my favorites. It was funny as hell whenever we had people over because one bark or growl from the Rott would make everyone tense up. He used to make the "growling" type noise when you pet him.


----------



## Range Coach (May 8, 2012)

For working cattle, it's the Border Collie.
For **** huntin', it's the Mountain Cur.
For ducks and all around family dog, you can't beat the Swamp Collie, aka Golden Retriever.


----------



## Nauti-Tease (Apr 23, 2012)

Red and White Border Collie that rescued me after my red Heeler died! Smartest dog I have had!

NT


----------



## GRS (Aug 8, 2012)

My all time favorite is a good old fashioned black-mouth cur. They **** hunt, squirrel hunt, hog hunt, trail wounded deer, work cattle and make great watch dogs and family/companion dogs. A good one will do it all. Don't like most of the modern bloodlines that are bred for color or just baying. I like the old blood lines that were bred for all around ability.


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

20+ years worth of Akita's owning, showing, rescue, foster and supporting the bread its been a wild ride. Have a 10 month old show pup now he is probably the best yet as far as confirmation. Or first dog a rescue when were newly weds will always hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

vinsp said:


> 20+ years worth of Akita's owning, showing, rescue, foster and supporting the bread its been a wild ride. Have a 10 month old show pup now he is probably the best yet as far as confirmation. Or first dog a rescue when were newly weds will always hold a special place in my heart.


I've always thought they're beautiful dogs... How do they do in the Texas heat?


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

Range Coach said:


> For ducks and all around family dog, you can't beat the Swamp Collie, aka Golden Retriever.


Sure you can. It might even make you feel better. It just doesn't help them become better retrievers....:walkingsm


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

bigtek said:


> I've always thought they're beautiful dogs... How do they do in the Texas heat?


Not well luckily they are lazy and stay in the house most of the time they would not do well as outside dogs.


----------



## Saint51 (Jun 3, 2004)

We have 3 dogs now, Boston Terrier, Shih Tzu and a rescued Labrabull. The Boston is by far the smartest dog we have owned, she house trained the Shih Tzu. The labrabull is just a sweet dog, but is still protective of the house. The Shih Tzu runs the house and thinks she is as big as the labrabull.

From now on, I will always have a Boston.


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

vinsp said:


> Not well luckily they are lazy and stay in the house most of the time they would not do well as outside dogs.


I'd imagine. My Rott was an inside dog until the wife was mid pregnancy (he started marking really bad) and has been an outside dog since the baby came. It's hard on him but we're moving to the country soon and he'll have plenty of cool shady spots to be lazy...


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

bigtek said:


> It's hard on him but we're moving to the country soon and he'll have plenty of cool shady spots to be lazy...


We moved to the country and our labs went from indoor to outdoor dogs. We put a A/C-heating unit in the 20x20 garage and installed a dog door. They have an acre to run on, but can get out of the summer heat when necessary. Works pretty well.


----------



## RED SNAP (Jul 22, 2009)

GRS said:


> My all time favorite is a good old fashioned black-mouth cur. They **** hunt, squirrel hunt, hog hunt, trail wounded deer, work cattle and make great watch dogs and family/companion dogs. A good one will do it all. Don't like most of the modern bloodlines that are bred for color or just baying. I like the old blood lines that were bred for all around ability.


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Chick-of-Sea (Oct 6, 2009)

Have had a Rottweiler, Rhodesian Ridgeback, and now have a Old English Mastif. They were and are great.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Boxers for me.


----------



## wiltray4000 (Sep 16, 2010)

TranTheMan said:


> Sheltie!


 I love Shelties. Very smart dogs. My Sheltie thought I was a lamb and guarded me constantly. She always positioned herself between me and any door.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *GRS*  
My all time favorite is a good old fashioned black-mouth cur. They **** hunt, squirrel hunt, hog hunt, trail wounded deer, work cattle and make great watch dogs and family/companion dogs. A good one will do it all.

Sure wish you'd post a pic- just lost the only one we ever had (he adopted us) and probably ever will have. He was one of the greatest, smartest, yet hard headed but had sooooo much personality of all the the doggies we have ever had.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I miss my pups and they are in the other room...

a


----------



## HometownGirl (Dec 14, 2011)

I LOVE Spaniels and Boxers! I currently have a Springer Spaniel named Buddy and a King Charles Cavalier Spaniel named Minnie -I miss my late boxer Mickey -He was a good ole boy!!


----------



## REEL CRAZY (Dec 21, 2005)

Thor and Terra


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

FishBone said:


> Boxers for me.


i hear they bite.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Alive


----------



## rideorfish (Sep 13, 2009)

*My Three*

:texasflagI finally got a pic of all 3 of mine together !!This is exactly the same look you get from your friends if you tell them you plan to vote for You Know Who------LOL :cheers:


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Chesapeake Bay Retrievers and Boxers!!!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*PUG*



RRbohemian said:


> I too prefer labs but I have to say I'm stuck on pugs now since we got one 2 years ago. I love that little doggie. However, when there is work that needs to get down (retrieving birds) I can always count on my lab.


 Labs are great (had 3 over years) Just got to have something for them to do or they get in trouble.Now that I only hunt deer and hogs only (there too big to retrieve).We got a Black PUG at a shelter in San Marcos about 4y ago.He's friends to everything cats/birds/toads/etc But HATES Squirels.Seems to understand anything you say and do it.Always ready to GO.He' like a 24h shadow.You sit he sit(in your lap most likely),You sleep he sleep,You fish he's right there ,loves to play with grandkids.All I can say, is this guy is The Best Dog I have ever had,are all PUGs that way ,I do not know.Only down side is He cannot take the Heat or Cold...cva34


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

bluefin said:


> I'd always been a lab man. Loved the labs.
> Got married and am now a Chihuahua guy. To make it worse they're 'toy' Chihuahuas.
> We've got two (inherited from the wife). They won't fetch but they'll let you know their thoughts every hour.
> Never thought I'd say this but love those little demons.


 You're a real man... we could get the "kids" together, for a play day!


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

*boxer..*

Boxer and a Rat Terrier!!


----------



## boxhead (Apr 6, 2007)

Blue Lacy.... hands down. Talk about personality.


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

My family has always had boxers. They're very well rounded....loyal, affectionate, excellent watch dog (most people think they're pitbulls at first glance), great with kids, funny like a clown.


----------

